# Sei una lima sorda!



## Lorena1970

Buongiorno a tutti!

In attesa di trovare le fonti di origine di questo detto (delle quali mi occuperò a breve), ho pensato di chiedere qui, in caso ci sia qualcuno che lo conosce e che possa dare il suo contributo.
"*Sei una lima sorda!*" è un detto che in Emila-Romagna viene rivolto a chi insiste e insiste fino alla nuasea (e oltre!) su un argomento già dibattuto e spesso risolto, oppure per ottenere qualcosa anche quando gli/le è stato detto che non c'è storia, noncurante dei pareri degli altri e/o delle soluzioni già trovate.
Io ne ho il ricordo con questo uso da tempo immemore (primissima infanzia), c'è qualcun altro che lo conosce con questo significato?
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lore.

Io l'ho usata stamattina mentre parlavo con una collega delle abitudini dei giovanissimi e anche dei bimbi. Le famigerate "Sale Giochi" sono una "lima sorda" per genitori e fanciulli in quanto, _senza parere_, ti derubano di tanto denaro in tante piccole dosi che si susseguono alla velocità della luce. 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciao GS,

Ora sono davvero curiosa di sentire qualche bolognese o romagnolo, perché ti assicuro che nella mia esperienza non è mai stato usato - se capisco bene cosa intendi ("Sale Giochi" = silenziosi subdoli sistemi acchiappasoldi) - con questo significato...!  (Ho anche visto che Treccani indica questo significato, e allora mi sa  che davvero è una variazione locale... )Per lo meno, nella mia conoscenza d'uso, non implica essere subdoli, per come lo conosco io, ma anzi essere palesi e insistenti fino allo sfinimento anche quando è ormai inutile


----------



## Blackman

Azzardo un'interpretazione personale, senza fonti: una lima sorda è una lima consumata dall'uso e pertanto non più in grado di limare alcunché. Usarla equivale a pestare l'acqua nel mortaio.


----------



## Lorena1970

Nei miei ricordi era una lima che continuava a limare anche quando non c'era più materia prima da limare, ma devo verificare e chiedere conferma del significato. Non mi sono invece sorti dubbi sull'uso dell'espressione, in Emilia-Romagna quanto meno, usata per appellare qualcuno che continua a rompere su un argomento ormai esaurito, noncurante del contesto, al fine di averla vinta in qualche modo, o che riesuma un argomento già trattato più volte nello stesso contesto (e risolto) per puro spirito di contraddizione.
A me veniva detto quando, dopo che mi era stato detto "no", ricominciavo la solfa su qualcosa insistendo e "gnolando" allo sfinimento.


----------



## longplay

Lima sorda = che non produce rumore e, parrebbe, "ma che il suo lavoro lo fa" , come un tarlo invisible e  abbastanza silenzioso. Un qualcosa di subdolo, insomma.... .
Interpretazione fondata sulla definizione data dal Devoto-Oli e equivalente a quella di Giorgio Spizzi.


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciò che sto cercando non è la definizione dei vari dizionari (già consultata) ma l'uso della frase  che ho postato.(probabilmente regionale, è da appurare)
In una canzone di Mingardi che mi è stata gentilmente suggerita, significa addirittura "super tirchio"...!


----------



## longplay

Lorena1970 said:


> Ciò che sto cercando non è la definizione dei vari dizionari (già consultata) ma l'uso della frase  che ho postato.(probabilmente regionale, è da appurare)
> In una canzone di Mingardi che mi è stata gentilmente suggerita, significa addirittura "super tirchio"...!



Ti chiedo scusa, non volevo interferire , ma suppongo che,in generale, il significato di un'espressione ne determini l'uso e viceversa (forse). Cordialità !


----------



## Blackman

Temo che ci dovremo arrendere Lorè, ogni fonte da me consultata riporta _sorda_ come _che non fa rumore, _con le conseguenze che ne derivano. Non dubito dei tuoi ricordi, né tantomeno della buonafede della tua nonnina, ma converrai che è tutt'altro che impossibile che i ricordi comincino a sbiadire o che si possa trattare di un uso improprio dell'espressione. Mi piaceva la mia interpretazione, ma la protervia non è tra le mie qualità.



Lorena1970 said:


> Ciò che sto cercando non è la definizione dei vari dizionari (già consultata) ma l'uso della frase che ho postato.(probabilmente regionale, è da appurare)
> In una canzone di Mingardi che mi è stata gentilmente suggerita, significa addirittura "super tirchio"...!


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> Ti chiedo scusa, non volevo interferire , ma  suppongo che,in generale, il significato di un'espressione ne determini  l'uso e viceversa (forse)


Ma figurati, grazie dell'intervento.  In genere è così, ma in questo caso ci sono interpretazioni varie e in effetti sto cercando di capire se qualcuno la usa con l'accezione che ho indicato, perché il significato generale è già stato discusso in un altro thread nel forum Italiano-Inglese.



Blackman said:


> Temo che ci dovremo arrendere Lorè,



Non so che dirti, ma ho dimenticato di dire che la frase la usavo anche io (dico usavo perché in effetti è una di quelle espressioni che ho perso per strada...) col significato che ho indicato. A questo punto credo davvero sia un uso regionale, e quindi poco generalizzabile. Stefano Benni può averla usata (e questo, in caso, la sdoganerebbe), ma bisognerebbe conoscere i suoi testi e rintracciarla. Vediamo, comunque, se qualcun altro passa di qua...


----------



## violadaprile

Passavo ...
_Lima sorda = quella che rode i metalli senza far romore. fig. Rosura, roditura. La cusinna e la tavola hin ona lima sorda._
Dal vocabolario milanese
http://books.google.it/books?id=EM1...=0CCwQ6AEwATgK#v=onepage&q=lima sorda&f=false
Io però in casa mai sentito.


----------



## Lorena1970

violadaprile said:


> _ La cusinna e la tavola hin ona lima sorda._



E questa frase cosa significa...?


----------



## violadaprile

La cucina e la tavola sono una lima sorda.
Minano la salute senza farsi sentire. Rodendo silenziosamente ma costantemente.


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie. Ancora un significato simile a quello di longplay e a quello di altri dizionari. Eppure non dispero...


----------



## Luca1986

Il significato che hai indicato è registrato da questo dizionario dei modi di dire. ^_~


----------



## infinite sadness

Qui da noi essere una lima surda significa punzecchiare qualcuno subdolamente.
Lo usiamo correntemente e si trova anche sui (nei?) dizionari siciliani.


----------



## Lorena1970

Luca1986 said:


> Il significato che hai indicato è registrato da questo dizionario dei modi di dire. ^_~



Grazie Luca 1986: "essere noioso e assillante" è esattamente la definizione che corrisponde a quella che io ho descritto nel mio OP. Mi fa piacere che sia registrata da un dizionario accanto alla diversa definizione di "tramare nell'ombra" e simili. GRAZIE!


----------



## pizzi

Ho chiesto ad un collega bolognese, sessantenne, e mi son fatta mandare la sua spiega:

    Lima sorda è una persona che con l'aria di niente, e di essere sempre d'accordo con te, ti fa fare quello che vuole lei.


----------



## Aithria

Lorena1970 said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> In attesa di trovare le fonti di origine di questo detto (delle quali mi occuperò a breve), ho pensato di chiedere qui, in caso ci sia qualcuno che lo conosce e che possa dare il suo contributo.
> "*Sei una lima sorda!*" è un detto che in Emila-Romagna viene rivolto a chi insiste e insiste fino alla nuasea (e oltre!) su un argomento già dibattuto e spesso risolto, oppure per ottenere qualcosa anche quando gli/le è stato detto che non c'è storia, noncurante dei pareri degli altri e/o delle soluzioni già trovate.
> Io ne ho il ricordo con questo uso da tempo immemore (primissima infanzia), c'è qualcun altro che lo conosce con questo significato?
> Grazie a tutti!



Buon giorno Lorena.
Come autoctona, aggiungo questo dettaglio: in Romagna esiste anche la formula "_*essere una LIMA MUTA".*_
Confermo poi che l'ho sempre usata e sentita usare per definire una persona, apparentemente mite o innocua, che, operando in modo dissimulato e con pervicacia, arriva sempre a fare il proprio interesse. E' in un certo senso, è una variante di "*l'acqua cheta che rompe i ponti"*.
Posso ipotizzare che dal "mutismo" (a sottolineare il lavorare senza "far rumore", senza destare il sospetto del prossimo) si sia poi giunti alla "sordità", spostando  l'attenzione da chi danneggia in silenzio a chi non "sente", cioè non si accorge di essere danneggiato o scavalcato.
Saluti


----------



## Lorena1970

Aithria said:


> Confermo poi che l'ho sempre usata e sentita usare per definire una persona, apparentemente mite o innocua, che, operando in modo dissimulato e con pervicacia, arriva sempre a fare il proprio interesse. E' in un certo senso, è una variante di "*l'acqua cheta che rompe i ponti"*



Direi di sì, e credo che dalle varie interpretazioni emerga che anche il senso da me indicato nell'OP, forse più enfatico, ossessivo e palese (=essere noioso e assillante fino allo sfinimento per ottenere qualcosa anche quando non c'è storia) rispetto ad altri suggerimenti che descrivono questo atteggiamento come più dimesso e subdolo, ci sta tutto (come confermato dal link di Luca 1986).
Grazie.


----------



## siro6

Lorena1970 said:


> Grazie Luca 1986: "essere noioso e assillante" è esattamente la definizione che corrisponde a quella che io ho descritto nel mio OP. Mi fa piacere che sia registrata da un dizionario accanto alla diversa definizione di "tramare nell'ombra" e simili. GRAZIE!



eccomi, ad anni di distanza, mi ritrovo qui per la stessa ragione per cui state discutendo voi.
Ho detto ad un'amica di Roma a cui stavo ripetendo da tempo un suggerimento a cui non voleva dare retta. Le ho detto che mia madre mi chiamava "lima sorda" e lei mi ha risposto "ti stai dando della stalker?". Un fraintendimento di base insomma. 
Anche io l'ho sempre usato (ed è sempre stato usato nei miei confronti) nel significato di insistente fino allo sfinimento, ma senza caratteristiche di malizia o intenzioni subdole, anzi, al contrario, direi insistente in modo magari molesto, ma scoperto. Presente i bambini quando cominciano "me lo compri, me lo compri, me lo compri...?". Tutte lime sorde!
A questo punto Lorena, o abbiamo dei parenti in comune, o esiste un'accezione locale di questo modo di dire. Io sono di Ravenna, mia madre è metà di Ravenna e metà di Ferrara. L'espressione la usava anche la nonna paterna (dovevo essere proprio tremenda!) che era nativa della zona di S. Sofia (Fc, appenino tosco-emiliano).


----------



## Lorena1970

siro6 said:


> Presente i bambini quando cominciano "me lo  compri, me lo compri, me lo compri...?". Tutte lime sorde!



Infatti io ora lo dico a mia nipote!!!




siro6 said:


> A questo punto Lorena, o abbiamo dei parenti in comune, o esiste un'accezione locale di questo modo di dire. Io sono di Ravenna, mia madre è metà di Ravenna e metà di Ferrara. L'espressione la usava anche la nonna paterna (dovevo essere proprio tremenda!) che era nativa della zona di S. Sofia (Fc, appenino tosco-emiliano).



Infatti il ramo parentale da cui ho appreso questa espressione con questo significato è tutto di quelle stesse zone! Chissà...


----------



## Maurizio14

Io lo sentivo dire da piccolo in Sicilia, era attribuito al carattere di una persona, uno che agisce senza farlo sapere a nessuno ma che raggiunge lo scopo, era un ammonimento, occhio a quello, usa una cosa che abitualmente fa rumore nel silenzio, è un solitario, uno che non condivide ciò che fa.


----------

